# Federal Jury Awards $900K to Plant Retailer in Photo Theft Lawsuit



## table1349 (May 16, 2017)

Article


----------



## tirediron (May 16, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2017)

Don't do the crime if you're not prepared to be penalized.

However, the article does not make clear how many of the image copyrights were registered. That a statutory award ($300,000) was part of the decision indicates at least 2 of the 24 photo copyrights had been registered because each infringed image can be granted an award of up to $150,000 if willful infringement can be proven.
Sans registration only actual damages can be sought.
With 24 copyrighted images, had they all had copyrights registered before the registration deadline, the potential total award would be $150,000 x 24 = *$3.6 million*.


----------

